# Using security/ssl-admin



## thegolum35 (Jan 10, 2013)

I get an error with security/ssl-admin


> string is too long, it needs to be less than  2 bytes long
> [...]
> ^Co long, it needs to be less than  2 bytes long
> OpenSSL exited with errors.  Please read above and address the problems indicated. at /usr/local/bin/ssl-admin line 195, <> line 3.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 10, 2013)

If you see these errors message, your country field is too long. It can only be two characters.

E.g. 

```
Country Name (2 letter code) [GB]:US
```


----------

